# Panasonic Lumix G6 vs Canon T4I for VIDEO



## masulzen

Hello all! I am planning on getting a new camera for shooting video. I will need it to be something that will last me a while.
Right now, I have narrowed it down to 2 cameras: the Canon T4I and the Panasonic Lumix G6.
Having nice photos would be a plus, but it's not required. I'm mostly interested in video.
I am also on a budget($900 absolute max).

If you have any suggestions, please let me know.

Thanks a ton,
-Michael


----------



## brunerww

Hi Michael - in addition to the generic advantages I listed over in the vendor forum, the G6's specific advantages over the T4i for video are:

-  1080/60p for smooth action or slow motion,

- "Focus peaking" for rock solid manual focus, when needed and

- Wi-fi and NFC for wireless control and wireless transfer of your files to your phone or tablet (I thought this was a gimmick, but it is not. It has become an invaluable aid in the field when I'm out shooting with the Panasonic GH3 ).

For video, it is no contest.  The G6 DSLM is optimized for video in a way that the T4i DSLR is not.

Last I checked, the G6 was still backordered at Amazon for $749.99 and in stock at Adorama for $749.

Again, hope this is helpful,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## masulzen

Hey, thanks a lot! I really needed that information!
Planning on getting it from adorama 
--Michael


----------



## masulzen

Also, one more quick question:

How does the G6's video quality compare to the GH3?
I know it wont be as good, but I'm just wondering
Thanks
--Michael


----------



## brunerww

masulzen said:


> Hey, thanks a lot! I really needed that information!
> Planning on getting it from adorama
> --Michael



That's great - G6 is capable of producing terrific  results - like this video from Kim Ooi on Vimeo, shot with the humble 14-42 kit lens:

[video=vimeo;68937395]http://vimeo.com/68937395[/video]​

When you do buy, please use one of our Adorama links - it'll cost you the same, and will help us to keep offering honest advice tailored to folks' needs. Thanks!



masulzen said:


> Also, one more quick question:
> 
> How does the G6's video quality compare to the GH3?
> I know it wont be as good, but I'm just wondering
> Thanks
> --Michael



I really respect Gordon Laing over at cameralabs and he says (in his G6 review):

"Considering the Lumix G6 is below the GH3 in the range, it certainly offers a number of compelling benefits over the flagship model. Indeed I'd only go for the GH3 over the G6 if you absolutely needed either weather-proof construction or broadcast-quality video options. Pro movie makers will therefore stick with the GH3 (although look enviously at the focus peaking on the G6), but for everyone else the Lumix G6 offers a more compelling range of features for less money."

Good luck and please come back and post videos - look forward to seeing your work!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## masulzen

Thank you all so much


----------



## masulzen

Actually, I just checked, and it's still backordered on amazon and adorama :/
Do you guys know how long till it'll be in stock?
I need this camera for vacation, which is at the end of next month


----------



## brunerww

masulzen said:


> Actually, I just checked, and it's still backordered on amazon and adorama :/
> Do you guys know how long till it'll be in stock?
> I need this camera for vacation, which is at the end of next month



Adorama had a few of them, but, sadly, the last one sold yesterday.

I'm sure more will come in over the next few days.  If I see anything, I'll let you know.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## masulzen

Yesterday... should've ordered it XD
Oh well, I'm sure you're right. Thanks for the info as always 

--Michael


----------



## masulzen

Hey do y'all know when the G6 is gonna be in stock? Vacation is coming up, and I'd like to test out the camera for a few weeks before vacation.

Thanks,
--Michael


----------



## brunerww

Hi Michael - If you can't wait, there are 2 available for $799 from camwatch in Montreal via eBay (plus $20 shipping to the States).

I had to buy my GH2 from Canada back in 2010 because the same thing happened - Panasonic didn't supply enough cameras in the US to meet the initial demand.

We should start getting them in the States soon.

You may also want to subscribe to the new G6 group on Vimeo.  I started it to collect the latest Panasonic G6 videos all in one place - so you can see examples from shooters who actually have the cameras in their hands.

Best,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## masulzen

hmm... well that's a little out of my price range, but thanks for the info  Also thanks a ton for the vimeo group, it's really helpful.
Cheers!
--Michael


----------



## brunerww

New Panasonic G6 available from BigValue via eBay for $817.82 - still $63 higher than retail, but coming down a little


----------



## masulzen

Hey guys, I FINALLY found one on ebay for a pretty good price. I'm gonna order it today 

Thanks for all your support!
--Michael

EDIT: sorry, it wouldn't ship in time for vacation :'( guess i'll have to wait till after vacation.


----------



## brunerww

Michael - just saw there are five Panasonic DMC-G6s left for $799 from 6ave via Amazon and ten left for $794.52 from BigValue via eBay as of this post!

If you order today, you should have your camera in time for your vacation.

Good luck, and have a great trip!

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------

